# Classifieds > Testimonials >  LLLreptile WTF

## treefrogsrules

Hey everybody, i plan on getting another whites tree frog to put in my viv with jasper since i have a big enough cage(18x18x24) i called and asked if it was captive bred or  born and is wild caught. After talking to a rep for a while i felt confident to order one from them. I also looked at people that previously bought WTF's from them and said they arrived healthy, active, and ate instantly. I'm really tempted to buy from them, but what do you think :Confused: . I would like to know your experiences with them..... 
Here's the link....Indonesian Whites Tree Frogs It will be $58.94 to get it.

----------


## John Clare

I've never heard any serious complaints about LLLReptile.  I hear compliments about them all the time.

Still, I wouldn't introduce a new frog to a current one without a quarantine period, no matter where the frog comes from.

----------


## treefrogsrules

nevermind the link until further notice, the WTF is out of stock. I will update when it is :Smile:

----------


## treefrogsrules

hey everybody, a little update. I was about to order my whites this morning before i put up the update before this one. I just called and was like "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR WTF!?!?!?!?!?!" she said we still have some i said theres none on your website so she checks and starts apollogizing like there was no tommorow. I love tthere customer service :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brit

I have visited an LLLReptile store in San Diego and was amazed at how weel they kept their animals compared to other shops I had seen. I haven't heard any complaints about them either and I did recommend them to a few people who were looking for frogs in the past who have had no problems as far as I know. Still I would try as hard as I could not to buy Wild Caught. It just seems too dangerous to me, and cruel.

----------


## Sublime

I went to the LLLReptile store down in Oceanside and the employees were all young cool guys.  They seemed kind of in a rush though when I was trying to ask them some things about there frogs.  A lot of them were in the back either on lunch break or packaging to ship frogs or supplies out.  All in all they were pretty nice and kept there shop in good condition.  None of the reptiles/amphibians seemed sick or anything and were well fed.  I bought a pixie from them last week and this guy is healthy as can be.  I would definitely recommend people to buy from their store.

----------


## bshmerlie

I buy almost all my supplies from them and have even bought an occasional frog from them.  Not all of them know a lot about frogs but they all love the animals they carry and maintain nice homes for them.  They are also one of the biggest dealers at all the local shows and they have the best prices around. You can also purchase more advanced hobby supplies from them such as misting systems.

----------


## jamesdavidh7

I looooove LLLReptile. I ordered my RETF as well as my FBT from them and had a wonderful experience! I was very nervous at first because buying a frog online is a tricky thing, not to mention all of the horror stories from certain cites. I did about 4 months of research on where to buy from, along with how to care for the frog once I got it especially if it was in bad condition. In the end I decided on LLL Reptile and have never looked back since. They were extremely friendly and the frogs are happy, healthy and a joy! I highly recommend!

----------

